# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  لا تأسف ...

## خالد السعادة

في كل يوم نطوي العديد من صفحات حياتنا لعلها تكون لمصلحتنا لا ضدنا ,,, ففي طيات هذه الصفحات مشاعر وأحاسيس قد اندثرت بعيدا عنهم .... وهناك أناس قد دخلو قلوبنا منهم من بقوا ومنهم من ذهبوا بعيدا عنا ... ففي كل يوم تقريباً يحاول خالد السعادة "أنا" بكل ما يقدر عليه أن يكتب المزيد مما يجول في داخله لعله يرتاح قليلاً ... فهو كل يوم يفضفض عما في داخله سواء لإنسان أم لغير انسان ... لا تستغرب من كلامي نعم افضفض لغير الانسان لم لا فعندما لا أجد أحد أقول له ألجأ إلى الجمادات لعلها تعي ما أقول ... لعلها تفهمني ... 
وكل ما أكتبه يندرج داخل طيات هذا الكتاب ... نعم أنا أعترف أن هذا الكتاب قد كثرف فيه الصفحات  ولكن ماذا علينا أن نفعل ...؟؟!

أقولها بجدارة وبكل قوة ... لا تأسف على الدنيا 


بقلم أ. خالد السعادة

----------

